# Erroneous Alert



## nuuumannn (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi Guys, I have just had an alert for a quote I did not quote in a thread I have not paticipated in. Not a biggie from my end, but how is that possible? The Alert is as follows: 



 Crimea_River



 Crimea_River
quoted your post in the thread Was the luftwaffe really apolitical or not? Does a "clean luftwaffe" thing exist?.

When I click on it, it takes me to a quote by a member called Ryewit, whom I have never seen before. Here's the post from Crimea River as mentioned above:

Ryewit said: 
They were all in the service of the Reich. If they said they knew nothing, they lied. 
Click to expand...
I hope your user name explains that statement.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2019)

It might have been a temporary glitch of the databse. No errors reported on the forum server. Please report that if it happnes again.

PS.. I have quoted the guy a couple of times there . Have you had the alert again?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi Wojtek, PM sent, not since that one.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2019)

OK. My reply sent.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 24, 2019)

Yeah, that was me. I quoted Ryewit in the noted thread but when I pressed the "insert quotes" button, another one by Grant showed up. I only noticed it after I posted so I edited my thread to remove Grant's quote. I don't know why I got two things quoted but I know that the quote feature stores the quote on a clipboard until used so it's possible I had the unused quote on my clipboard from previously.

Weird that your would get an alarm for that. Sorry if it ruffled feathers. Totally innocent thing.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2019)

Don't worry Andy. All is OK. Just, you must have added Grant's post to the list of quated posts using the Quote button earlier than the Ryewit's one.. It was still storeged in the RAM and when you clicked the Insert quotes button both messages were inserted together.


----------

